# Weed Eater carburetor help



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

sears should have diagram in their patrs list online


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

I did not see a diagram of the Carburetor taken apart. It shows it as a whole unit on the sears site.


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions? I have not been able to fix this thing. I push the primer bulb and no gas comes up. It sounds like it is pushing air into the gas tank. I can hear bubbles.

looks for a diagram of a carburetor


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Never worked a carb with a primer bulb before, but I'll venture a guess...

If you don't get suction, check those lines for blockages (if it doesn't work and the lines aren't blocked, you may need a new primer).I would have suggested the lines were reversed but I see you checked that. If you get no suction on the primer lines, look into the primer, and fix that before looking at the carb again.


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions, I replaced the primer bulb this weekend and it did not make a difference. Does the return hose from the carb have to be submersed in the fuel? I was able to suck on the fuel line and the siphon squirted fuel out.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

You shouldn't have to submerse the line in fuel. The vacuum created by the bulb should pull it in. You should just be able to pump it until it fills itself up. Being that you were able to suck fuel out, it probably means that the venting on your gas cap is OK (still might want to check that). I am not sure I can help any more, other than saying what you already know, that it appears your bulb is not providing enough suction to draw the fuel. This is most likely either a vacuum leak, or an obstruction somewhere. Sorry :mellow:


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for your help. Maybe someone else will see something we have missed.

thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## fab347 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rocko, get a carb kit and replace it 'cause i'm pretty sure you have a clogged carb with tiny particule of that dryed hose line. Take your carb all apart then clean with carb cleaner in a spray can and blow all the little holes that you see with a air blow gun. As for your schematics for the carb, dont worry just take your time putting it apart peace by peace and you will see how the gaskets are placed so you put the new one back the right way. you can take notes or pictures of your process if your to affraid to mix it up.
Let me know if it worked


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

unfortunately i did that with no help. I tried putting the gaskets on differently but same result. I can see the fuel getting sucked up into the hose but as soon as it gets the carb it gets blocked. I used an air can and blew air in every nook and cranie but that did not help either. I think i will either buy a new carb or pay someone to fix it.


thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## fab347 (Apr 28, 2010)

So basicaly now tis just that it wont start! if you have fuel that goes from the primer to the carb (check by unplugging at the carb) and if you unscrew the screw at the bottom of the carb bowl and there's fuel coming out then your carb HAS fuel in it. Then did you by any chance played with the adjusting screws (the ones wich is mark H L I, high low and idle) if so that can prevent from starting if not adjust right. If your not comfortable with adjusting these i suggest you go to a small engine repair shop in your neightbour hood. It will be less costly then the sears dealer.


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

actually fuel does not get pulled into the primer bulb. I have not messed with any of the screw settings. I would like to see more fuel in the primer bulb before i mess with the settings.


----------



## fab347 (Apr 28, 2010)

oh ok i thought you did, well then its a little weird, if you unplugged the hose at the gas tank (the one between the tank and the primer) does fuel comes out of that plug on the tank?


----------



## rocko918 (Apr 6, 2010)

sometimes it shoots out like there is a siphon still going. Other times nothing happens. Maybe i will try and take pics of what it looks like now. Maybe someone will see something i did wrong. I am pretty sure i did something wrong. Just can't figure out what that was.


----------

